# Pro-Longwear Lipcolour...



## MAC Melly (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying one of the longwear lipcolours for my wedding in June... has anybody had any good or bad reviews on this product?  I normally wear pink poodle in lipglass and love nectar in lustreglass on top of that.. so I will try to find a similar color in the longwear.  The longwear is kind of expensive for something that I'm going to be wearing once....but since we're having a wedding outside on the beach, I don't think I will have time to reapply lipstick for photos after the ceremony.  I don't want to be a brat and tell the the groom to just "peck" me on the lips..lol.. any advice? thanks in advance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ooooh..and pics would be GREAT!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

I would check the MAC reviews. I know that  longwear lasts all day, but you have to keep reapplying the gloss...


----------



## Onederland (Apr 28, 2005)

Im gonna get beat up for this...

But MAC prolongwear, DOES stay, but the color sometimes balls up and stuff.

If you want something LIKE ProLongWear..but much smoother and easier on the lips. try *CHANEL ROUGE DOUBLE INTENSITÉ*

There arn't as many colors. and its 10 bucks more. But I love it. Its Chanel and its great quality. You should look into it.

Its so smooth and hydrating too! All the shades however, are pretty universal. So you will be able to use it not ONLY for the wedding, but for everday purposes too!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree, ProLongwears are good if you have the time to baby it.  It will stay on all day, but if your lips are the slightest bit 'dirty' i.e. you just ate something and then decided to touch up w/ gloss====BAD, gritty feeling lips.  So what I do is go to the ladies room, wet a paper towel, gently cleanse my lips (blot) and then apply additional color and gloss.  This is definately something that you do not want to be concerned with on your wedding day.  I haven't tried Chanel but I trust Onederland's suggestion.  Good Luck!!


----------



## schMAC (Apr 28, 2005)

I have mixed feelings about Longwear.  I have Unchanging which is a soft and muted natural pink and Clingpeach, which is a pretty orangy peach.  I love the color of Unchanging on me and the way it looks when its fresh, but I have big lips and live in a colder climate and therefore my lips tend to get dry so I feel like it tends to crack or chunk up on my lips.  In general, lipstick does not last on my lips so I thought this would be different and though it lasts longer than lipstick, it definitely comes off after eating/drinking.  There will still be a ting of the color but it definitely will not be as strong as when I first applied.  

I think for one, you have to keep re-applying the gloss or else it will look dry.  My friend says she applies chapstick/balm on her lips before she applies longwear but I did that and then the longwear did not stick to my lips as good.  I don't know, but if its you're wedding, I'm thinking you want luscious sexy lips, so the best thing to do is to try it on at the counter and see what happens.  I'm sure the results are different on different people.  

Also, don't get sucked into buying Lancome Juicy Duo's which the Lancome people say is better than longwear.  I found it to be very drying and I know a lot of people who agree.  Another option, is the lip seal that they sell at Sephora.  I have tried that and it works pretty darn good.  The only thing is that you cannot apply it over or under lip gloss.


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 29, 2005)

I found them to be extremely drying and the gloss coat was kinda smelly--not in a good way. So not a fan.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 29, 2005)

hrm. well. honestly I prefer revlon colorstay overtime sheers.


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 30, 2005)

I really didn't like the pro longwear formulas.  It was really drying and cakey feeling.  Like they said earlier, you will need to reapply anyway, for the gloss, so it's better to just use your normal lip color and retouch.  I've done beach weddings before, and the bride has always had a minute or two to touch up before the photography.


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2005)

I think I lick my lips too much, b/c the stuff just balls up and falls off me no matter how many times I reapply my lipgloss.  Estee Lauder makes a lip stain and I find that lasts way longer than the pro longwear.  I just apply the stain and then put gloss on over it and it lasts great.


----------



## caramelhunie (May 1, 2005)

I don't like the Pro Longwear at all. The color just doesn't last. I went to a baby shower and I had it on for about 45 minutes..all I did was talk and drink something and the color was peeling off my lips. It looked really horrible. And it feels really dry even with the gloss over it. I would suggest finding something else because I don't think you want to be dealing with this kind of headache on your special day. Sorry I can't suggest something else that's "long lasting" because this was my first and last time using a product like this. Good luck!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 1, 2005)

www.lipink.com-

These are kinda like a real stain,,.. they are super thin but you can build up the color as much as you wish,.. I have tried them before and I ended up wearing it for 3 days (I wash my face twice a day,..) before it wore off,.. you need a seriously good MU remover to get it off,...thier MU remover is prolly the best to get it off,... this would prolly be good in a wedding situation,... put it on and go,..you don't even have to pamper it with gloss but you can if you want,....


----------



## Brianne (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_hrm. well. honestly I prefer revlon colorstay overtime sheers._

 
Same here.


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 1, 2005)

Another non-fan. They balled right up on me. I also don't see the point if you have to reapply the gloss anyway. You may as well be reapplying lipstick.

With so many people that don't like them, it is a wonder they still sell them.


----------



## msthrope (May 2, 2005)

i adore the pro-longwears.  the color will not stay if your lips come in contact with something greasy like fries, salad dressing, etc.  i don't find the colors to be that drying; but, then again, i adore the retro mattes and most people hate those as well.  the people that say the color balls  up, i am wondering if they bought their pro longwears earlier on.  apparently, mac reformulated the pro longwears to address that issue.  i know i have that problem a bit with one of mine (i forget which now), but i don't with the other 4.


----------



## caramelhunie (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_i adore the pro-longwears.  the color will not stay if your lips come in contact with something greasy like fries, salad dressing, etc.  i don't find the colors to be that drying; but, then again, i adore the retro mattes and most people hate those as well.  the people that say the color balls  up, i am wondering if they bought their pro longwears earlier on.  apparently, mac reformulated the pro longwears to address that issue.  i know i have that problem a bit with one of mine (i forget which now), but i don't with the other 4._

 
I heard about MAC reformulating them but the "balling up" still happened to me with both the older version and with one of the newer ones from the Couple Up collection. I didn't really notice much of a difference in the formula. You're lucky you can make the Pro Longwears work for you..I absolutely looove the color of "Plaything" but I hate the formula.


----------



## blepharisma (May 2, 2005)

I also love my Pro Longwear. I have one in Clingpeach. Thanks to some helpful people here & on LJ, I learned how to apply it properly before I got it.

(You need to put thin layers of the lipcolour on first & then let it dry for a coupla minutes before applying the gloss coat).

I do find that I reapply the gloss coat a few times a day - but I don't need a mirror to do this because its clear. 

The colour really stays on for me - unless I eat something really greasy. Even then, I haven't found that it balled up or peeled off... it just sort of wore a little.

I was really impressed with it - and wasn't expecting to be. It is a little drying, so I tend to be sure to use lipbalm the day after.

Good luck!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 1, 2005)

*Pro Longwear Lipcolours*

i just bought Durshell today-i cant resist a great pink lipgloss!
im trying it out as i type
just wanting to know what everyone else thinks of them and what colours you have
thanx


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 1, 2005)

0oh Durashell is the one I have been wanting to get, let me know how you like it!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought Durashell when they were first released and I had to return it. It dried my lips super bad, and it left me weird clumps of the color all over my lips it looked gross. I tried it twice cause I thought maybe I put it on wrong but the MA told me I had to set the color for like 2 mins and then put the clear on, that's what I did the 2nd time and it did the same thing. I was soooooooo mad cause that color was so pretty, sucks it didn't work on me, hopefully it works for you.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 1, 2005)

i apply a very thin coat of the color, let it dry for a couple minutes, then apply another VERY thin coat of color, let it dry THEN i put a thin coat of the clear top coat! works like a charm! i've never had any problems doing it like this...


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_I bought Durashell when they were first released and I had to return it. It dried my lips super bad, and it left me weird clumps of the color all over my lips it looked gross. I tried it twice cause I thought maybe I put it on wrong but the MA told me I had to set the color for like 2 mins and then put the clear on, that's what I did the 2nd time and it did the same thing. I was soooooooo mad cause that color was so pretty, sucks it didn't work on me, hopefully it works for you._

 
That is EXACTLY what happens to me. I have let it set for even longer than 2 minutes and I am constantly re-applying that gloss and not matter what it clumps and dries out my lips. It sucks because the color I got was gorgeous but its not so pretty when the clumps are falling off of your lips!


----------



## Persephone (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought Stuck On You. It's a pretty wine color. I don't have the same "clumping" problem as others, but I do find that I reapply the gloss quite frequently. (But I apply Lipglass about 4x per day anyways.)

Stays on through everything. Some of it will come off as you eat greasy or oily foods. They stay on longer than the Cover Girl or Max Factor types.

In all I am really satisfied with the colors and wearability.

~Cori


----------



## glamella (Jun 2, 2005)

I really like them. I find that it's best to apply with a disposable lip brush because longlasting lip colors always gunk up my regular lip brush. The doe foot applicators stink IMO because they apple the color unevenly. Also, put on a *thin* coat, enough to cover your lips , but too much tends to ball up in clumps.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 6, 2005)

I've used it a few times since my original post and i found that i had to be careful with the application and reapply the gloss frequently (something normal for me anyway) but other than that I'm really happy with it
staying power is good...it lasted through dinner, drinks and a kiss with my boyfriend
hes happy to finally not wear my lipcolours


----------



## more_please (Dec 1, 2005)

*i (now) <3 prolong wears!*

I got "for keeps" a while back, and had really high expectations for it. But after wearing it, I found that once the top gloss coat was gone, the color started to ball up and dry out my lips. 
I buried it in the bottom of my traincase, but yesterday (and again today) I did an experiment. First I applied the color and gloss as directed (waiting in between). Then a few minutes later, I but on a decent coat of regular lipstick (mac's Brave, satin). This combination lasts forever!  My lips feel like they only have the satin on them, which is nice, but they have a lot of the longwear color showing. Plus it isn't drying. If you have a prolongwear, I def recommend trying it.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Dec 1, 2005)

Longwears need the gloss coat to work properly and it's essential when using them to reapply it regularly. I take the gloss with me when I am wearing a longwear and reapply it every few hours, or after I eat or drink. If I remember to reapply the gloss my longwears can last anywhere from 8-12 hours or more, and when I take them off, my lips feel softer and more moisturised than they were to begin with.

I like the colours of the longwears that I own, so I'm not sure I'd want to change them by putting lipstick over them, unless it was a very sheer colour. I guess this will be useful to some though.


----------



## Krista (Dec 3, 2005)

*Pro Longwear*

I won Coco Fix Pro Longwear Lipcolour and I'm just wondering about the gloss...how do you stop the gloss from becoming 'tainted' with the lip colour after you put it on overtop? Do you wipe it off after? That's what I've been doing with my lustrewhite and garden lustreglass and such.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Dec 3, 2005)

the lipcolor part is transfer resistant.  as long as you're applying the gloss after the color itself has dried, it shouldn't taint the gloss.


----------



## professionaltart (Dec 3, 2005)

i wipe it off before i put it back in the tube


----------



## Krista (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_the lipcolor part is transfer resistant.  as long as you're applying the gloss after the color itself has dried, it shouldn't taint the gloss._

 

Really?! Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krista* 
_Really?! Awesome, thanks!!_

 
Yeah.  My mom uses it.  The gloss stays clear and the brush may pick up a little color but the color doesn't really transfer much.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 4, 2005)

It's related I promise! My dad is so sweet, he knows my mum is forever reapplying her lipstick so he suggested to her to get something like this (after having seen the Rimmel adverts for something similar), and I've shown my mum these on the website, trying to ignite her interest...sounds like something she'd like except she's not so big on the gloss idea.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 5, 2005)

I had durashell and i just cannot get it to work-so ill try this...hopefully it works *fingers crossed*


----------



## brooke (Dec 5, 2005)

My mom got this in perenal rose when we went to MAC a while back.  She put in on, and hours later i was like "Mom, its still on",   much later that day I was like "Mom that stuff is still on".  She woke up in the morning, and we laughed so hard because her lipstick was STILL on.

I have to say, it stays put much longer than I would have thought.

How do you put lipstick, over the top of the gloss?


----------



## aziajs (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brooke* 
_My mom got this in perenal rose when we went to MAC a while back.  She put in on, and hours later i was like "Mom, its still on",   much later that day I was like "Mom that stuff is still on".  She woke up in the morning, and we laughed so hard because her lipstick was STILL on.

I have to say, it stays put much longer than I would have thought.

How do you put lipstick, over the top of the gloss?_

 
HAHAHAHAH!!  That is so true.  My mom's lasts forever.  Sometimes I just stare in amazement.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 6, 2006)

*Pro Long Wears*

I bought Lasting Lust Pro Long Wear the other day and wasn't pleased with it when I wore it out for the day. It peeled off in the centre of my lips after like 20 minutes, and the top coat wore off sooo quickly. I'll try it out again, but I don't want to go through all the reapplying and flaking again then trying to scrub it off. Does anyone else have this problem? It stays well around the outside of my lips, but in the centre wears off on my bottom lip. I'd rather buy a lipstick because it doesn't completely peel off. I think I may return it; first MAC return ever!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 6, 2006)

Did you let it dry for about 10 minutes? That's what I do before applying the Top Coat.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm I didn't think it would have to try for THAT long. I guess I'll try that next time and see if it stays on any better. Thanks


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 6, 2006)

I just wore Femme Forever through drinks and dinner and it stayed put. I let mine dry for about 5 minutes and then put on the top coat. I had the same problem you did before with a different one but I wasen't letting it dry long enough and also the more product I applied the weirder the consistancy got and it didn't dry right. I found one good swipe is plenty. I don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## fabbyabby (Jan 6, 2006)

Pro long wears tend to flake if you put too much on.  Try using less, also prep and prime lip under them helps.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 7, 2006)

I know not to layer them; I don't find I apply too much. I guess I'll leave it longer to dry.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jan 7, 2006)

also be sure your lips are fully exfoliated before putting it on...

no lip liner under it as well...i find it doesnt work well with liner under it...if you want liner on use it after putting on the longwear and its set


----------



## Jude (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with Fabbyabby.  If it is drying up and flaking off, you have too much on.  Less is more when it comes to these babies.


----------



## Becki (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey thanks for all these recs girls, mine is very drying so I will wait awhile before I put the top coat on


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jan 20, 2006)

Unchanging pink


----------



## LivingPink (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree with blepharisma, you need to learn how to apply and you could love prolongwears.You can change the color when you mix the gloss with pigments or you can change it with another coloured lipglass.My fave combo is Rose Runner prolongwear (it's neutral pinky on me) with Rose pigment mixed gloss or instead of the top gloss I put Pink Poodlen on it.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 20, 2006)

i tried it, and it didn't seem to stay on long. i dont like them, i rather wear lipstick or lipglass


----------



## martygreene (Jan 20, 2006)

I too am a longwear user, and I love them. I have two lustres and a regular one, and love them all. It's a different application technique, but once you've got it they are wonderful.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 20, 2006)

Totally agree with Martygreene, I love the long-wears once you realize how to apply correctly. But it does take a few minutes and if you're in a hurry forget it. I have Femme forever and For Keeps and they both will wear all day. I wore FF the other day from 11am to 9:30 pm with no touchups, except for the gloss. And I had a big chicken salad for lunch! I don't find them drying, but I don't find any lipstick drying except for matte formulas. And as long as I keep the gloss sorta fresh. BUT.....I do alot of brides for weddings and honestly, I still would go with a traditional lipstick just because of the matience issue (I mean really it takes 3 seconds to reapply a lippie, how lazy are we?) and your gonna have to reapply the gloss overcoat anyway and I do think these can look dry and overly frosty if not done right. Plus sometimes the gloss coat is too much for bridal pictures, seriously you don't need a reflection off your lips. They work well in print pics., but not so much in portraits I have found. HTH


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2006)

*pro longwear lipcolour?*

so i want a lipcolour that's water/kiss/smudge proof...something that's going to last and not rub off on EVERYTHING. i've read/heard that this is the stuff for that.

but before i run out and spend 20$ on it, i was wondering how you ladies and gentlemen like it. is it worth the money? is it really as fantastic as they say it is?

ps. durashell is the one that caught my interest, so if anyone has any swatches or anything of it (i looked in the gallery but couldn't find one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or knows how it compares to mac lingerie l/s or oyster girl l/g that would be fab


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 21, 2006)

The pro longwears wear very, very well.  A lot of ladies complain about the application though.  You have to be sure and put the top coat on at the right time or the texture will be off.  I only have two at this time (Loyal and Hot Tomato), but I've been wanting more...


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2006)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hot tomato is SO pretty!! if i could pull off bold lips, i'd get me some of that stuff hahaha.

i was wondering too about how they're set up? i know there's a few different top coats, do you buy those seperate or can you like customize yours?


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 21, 2006)

The only one I own is Lasting Lust and it's an awesome bright red. At first I was disappointed when I bought it because the lipstick would keep balling up and flaking. But I made a post and people said to let the lipstick coat dry for about 10 minutes before putting on the gloss coat. That helped tons! If you have the time, do your makeup, put on the Pro Longwear, and then do your hair and add the gloss coat. They are really pricey though (around $27 CAD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or else I'd own more, I prefer to spend more money on eye stuff. Definitely check them out though. Make sure you buy a colour you like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Oh, and for the topcoats the Pro Long Wears just come with the clear gloss coat, you have to buy the mirror, crystalized, whatever ones seperately. The container for the gloss coat just pops right out, because you only need one application of the lipstick, but gloss you need to reapply.


----------



## karen (Feb 21, 2006)

I should be getting one in the mail tomorrow(colour = Fine And Mellow). I'll probably wear it tomorrow too. So, I can give you some feedback in a day or so.

ruby soho... thanks for the tip on spacing the gloss coat out. I had heard some people had problems with it flaking and such. Hopefully, if I do what you said, it won't happen to me.


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 21, 2006)

I have Femme Forever and love it, it's a light frosty pink, kinda porn lips but prettier. It wears really well for me as long as I put on the color and wait a good 3-4minutes before putting on the topcoat and being really careful not to smack my lips together too before I apply the gloss (bad habit of mine) because then it makes it tacky.


----------



## karen (Feb 21, 2006)

Actually, I just did a search for "Fine and Mellow" on the boards; and I found a post where Nessa said that it's similar to durashell, except durashell has pearl.  
If that's true, then I can go ahead and swatch it for you when it gets here.
I'm going to be posting culturebloom swatches tomorrow night anyway. It would be no problem to add one for the lipcolour, if you'd like. It would be late tomorrow night probably by the time I got the chance to post them, though.


----------



## Trax (Feb 21, 2006)

The Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolour comes with a glitter/shimmer gloss instead of clear like the Pro Longwear Lipcolour. I was told my friend who's a MAC MA that you can buy an extra tube of the glitter/shimmer or clear, I think for like $5. Unchanging and Durashell are my favorites! I haven't bought them yet but I've been meaning too. They definitely stay on forever though! When I first tried them it stayed on til the next morning and night (faded but still color there!)


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 21, 2006)

I just checked on the MAC site and the glosses are $13 USD. That's ass. For a tiny ass tube of gloss they want that much? I want a sparkly topcoat! But I ain't gonna pay that much, nuh uh honnie. Sorry to hijack your post a little Anthem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gave you the price of the gloss coat though...


----------



## junealexandra (Feb 21, 2006)

I love the pro longwear lips,  they do last along time - a couple tips I have discovered are: not to put anything on your lips first, no primer or concealer to keep it lasting. On application, don't use too much, one quick coat and leave it for a few minutes then use the gloass.  That way it doesn't ball.
I have Alta Moda, Boss Brown, Luv4Ever, and Jazz y Razz ( I wear with Lingerie,  I love it ).  I think they are worth the money because you don't use much and it lasts. Plus you can combine it with any lipgloss over top.


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

I had Durashell and returned it because it kept balling up on me.

Wait months later and I just bought Lustrebloom. Same damn thing!

I have come to conclusion it's not the product it's me!
I rub my lips together when I wear gloss. Since the top coat is gloss well...you get the picture.
I think Durashell is a lovely color (it's perfect for everyday wear) and once I get the hang or not rubbing my lips together I am going to buy it again.

It's funny because I was not aware of this habit until I bought a prolong wear.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2006)

karen, a swatch of fine n mellow would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thank you all for the feedback. i'm definately gonna go check them out tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ruby, i saw that on the mac site, that is pretty much bullshit haha 13$?! i could get a lustreglass for that damn near.


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Actually, I just did a search for "Fine and Mellow" on the boards; and I found a post where Nessa said that it's similar to durashell, except durashell has pearl.  
If that's true, then I can go ahead and swatch it for you when it gets here.
._

 
I know what post you were are talking about and I was comparing the colors to Hug me. 
Mellow and Durashell are not really close in color. However, mellow is pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and worth looking at.

Sorry for the confusion.



Here's the post
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...ht=Fine+Mellow


----------



## anuy (Feb 21, 2006)

i own 10 of these and i looooooove them.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 21, 2006)

i've got 3 of the longwears and 3 of the lusterwears and they are my favorite things ever, and personally, worth the $20. but def. make sure you wait till the color coat dries before applying the topcoat. also, when i first got them, they stayed on so long that i had trouble getting them off! i have some of the more natural shades, and when i get braver, i may branch out and get the more colorful ones.


----------



## karen (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I know what post you were are talking about and I was comparing the colors to Hug me. 
Mellow and Durashell are not really close in color. However, mellow is pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and worth looking at.

Sorry for the confusion.



Here's the post
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...ht=Fine+Mellow_

 
Okay, I misunderstood you. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you still want the swatch, Anthem, I'll be taking pics of CB tonight. Let me know, and I'll do it with those.


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Okay, I misunderstood you. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you still want the swatch, Anthem, I'll be taking pics of CB tonight. Let me know, and I'll do it with those._

 





 It's all good just didn't want Anthem to be mislead.

Oh I can't wait to see your pics of CB!!! YAY!


----------



## karen (Feb 21, 2006)

posted the CB pics, but my camera is all yellow-ish for some reason :/

I went ahead and did F&M, too:


----------



## singinmys0ng (Feb 21, 2006)

I have to be honest, I hated the stuff. It stays on for a good while but then if you do drink something it starts to "chip" off and all the lip product gets bundled up on my lips. So nonetheless, I had to reaply that..I would save your $20 and use it towards the prep+prime lip. I love this stuff. It makes my lipstick and lipglosses stay a lot longer and it doesn't bother the application of the lip product.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 22, 2006)

thank you all for the feedback, and karen for the swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the texture looks really nice.

i saw the longwears at mac the other day, and i thought durashell would be similar to oyster girl lipglass...but i didn't see anything even close to that, so i don't know if maybe they were out of it or what, but i think i'm gonna try p+p and get the longwear a little later when i have some more money to spend


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 2, 2006)

Merged a few threads on Pro Longwear Lipcolour.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 2, 2006)

i did not like the pro longwear. it gets "dry" and it also balled up on me. i didnt like it at all. i would never buy it again.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 20, 2006)

Have any of you tried this and actually liked it? I heard that it makes your lips really dry and cracky.  So I was wondering if it was the same for you girls.  I'd like to try this but I wanted to make sure it doesnt make my lips chapped.  ​


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 20, 2006)

Have any of you tried this and actually liked it? I heard that it makes your lips really dry and cracky.  So I was wondering if it was the same for you girls.  I'd like to try this but I wanted to make sure it doesnt make my lips chapped.  ​


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 20, 2006)

i tried it & it made my lips dry.. and later on parts of it would rub off.. and the other part would stay on.. so i end up.. looking like i dont know how to apply my lippy.. hahah.. it wasnt a good experience for me


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 20, 2006)

i tried it & it made my lips dry.. and later on parts of it would rub off.. and the other part would stay on.. so i end up.. looking like i dont know how to apply my lippy.. hahah.. it wasnt a good experience for me


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 20, 2006)

i have experimented with this a bit, and finally have them down. condition your lips maybe 20 mintues before you put on pro longwear, and make sure you wipe off whatever you used to condition them with. start with clean, soft lips. apply an even coat of the color, then let it dry for at least a minute WITHOUT pressing your lips together. once you're sure its dry, simply go over it with the topcoat, again, not pressing your lips together. the key to keeping it on, is not really touching your lips, or stretching them out, so to speak. you don't want to crack off the color, or have it rub off from friction. it really does last forever, as long as your careful. i've gone through meals/conversations/cigarettes/sleeping etc. with them on and it does stay, it just takes some getting used to. i love them, but they're kinda pricey at $20? look for em at a CCO.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 20, 2006)

i have experimented with this a bit, and finally have them down. condition your lips maybe 20 mintues before you put on pro longwear, and make sure you wipe off whatever you used to condition them with. start with clean, soft lips. apply an even coat of the color, then let it dry for at least a minute WITHOUT pressing your lips together. once you're sure its dry, simply go over it with the topcoat, again, not pressing your lips together. the key to keeping it on, is not really touching your lips, or stretching them out, so to speak. you don't want to crack off the color, or have it rub off from friction. it really does last forever, as long as your careful. i've gone through meals/conversations/cigarettes/sleeping etc. with them on and it does stay, it just takes some getting used to. i love them, but they're kinda pricey at $20? look for em at a CCO.


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 20, 2006)

I love pro-wear!  but I guess you might have to try it at the counter first.
Make sure your lips are clean - nothing on them at all. Don't apply very much.
I do an outline first then fill in.  let it dry and add any gloss or lipstick.
I don't have dry skin so maybe it works for some and not for others?
I espicially like the dark or vidid shades like Alta Moda, it lasts all day, unlike
lipstick is gone after a couple hours.  I don't really like the frosty colors.


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 20, 2006)

I love pro-wear!  but I guess you might have to try it at the counter first.
Make sure your lips are clean - nothing on them at all. Don't apply very much.
I do an outline first then fill in.  let it dry and add any gloss or lipstick.
I don't have dry skin so maybe it works for some and not for others?
I espicially like the dark or vidid shades like Alta Moda, it lasts all day, unlike
lipstick is gone after a couple hours.  I don't really like the frosty colors.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 20, 2006)

the only thing i like about these is the gloss finishes!crystal,pearl,glitter oh oh oh so many options!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 20, 2006)

the only thing i like about these is the gloss finishes!crystal,pearl,glitter oh oh oh so many options!


----------



## lianna (Mar 20, 2006)

On its own, it does seem a little dry but that isn't a problem when I use the attached gloss with it.


----------



## lianna (Mar 20, 2006)

On its own, it does seem a little dry but that isn't a problem when I use the attached gloss with it.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 20, 2006)

There is a thread on exactly this already, located here:
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24072

Please remember to use the search function to find existing threads prior to starting new ones, it helps keep the forum tidy and more useable.

The pre-existing thread was easily located by a search for "pro longwear".

This thread is being copied and merged with the pre-existing thread, and then closed. Please continue this discussion in the pre-existing thread.


----------



## user4 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_There is a thread on exactly this already, located here:
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24072

Please remember to use the search function to find existing threads prior to starting new ones, it helps keep the forum tidy and more useable.

The pre-existing thread was easily located by a search for "pro longwear".

This thread is being copied and merged with the pre-existing thread, and then closed. Please continue this discussion in the pre-existing thread._

 

i merged both threads...


----------

